# It's like 10,000 forks when all you need is a spoon.



## Calhanthirs (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got about 5 or so photo software programs and not  one that allows me to rotate an image at a customizable angle such as 33degrees or 46.8 or what have you.
 the catch is, I'd only need it for these  11 images then I don't see myself ever needing it again, so downloading a software program for one thing then discarding it seems kinda silly.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok.

Are you asking for an alternative?

Just download a trial of photoshop.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2011)

I use gimp- it is free and sort of like photoshop. I digitally did my art with it- seemed to turn out alright.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2011)

that's why they make sporks


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 13, 2011)

Calhanthirs said:


> I've got about 5 or so photo software programs and not  one that allows me to rotate an image at a customizable angle such as 33degrees or 46.8 or what have you.


 Then I'm wondering those programs are?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 13, 2011)

So, what you're saying is, you have 5 photo programs but none of them are photoshop?

You have five programs to many then.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 13, 2011)

Calhanthirs said:


> I've got about 5 or so photo software programs and not  one that allows me to rotate an image at a customizable angle such as 33degrees or 46.8 or what have you.



I want to know what these 5 programs are. I know MSpaint can't do it, or the windows image viewer. What are these other 3 shitty programs?


----------



## Runefox (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure XnView does that.


----------



## Thou Dog (Feb 21, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> So, what you're saying is, you have 5 photo programs but none of them are photoshop?
> 
> You have five programs to many then.


Or GIMP for us poor folk. (Seriously, how much does Photoshop cost these days? At least a few hundred, right? IIRC...)


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 21, 2011)

IrfanView does it. The function is called "Custom/Fine Rotation" under the Image menu with Ctrl+U as a shortcut...

Irfanview is my favorite image viewer, and it comes with a lot of additional stuff such as, swf support, batch conversion/rename, etc etc...

I highly recommend you download it.

Sorry for the bad English...


----------

